# Inventor Show on the Golf Channel



## bodogomolo

This show on the golf channel where golfers display their inventions american idol style was really funny because a lot of the people believe that their terrible product is amazing. But, one of the products caught my eye. It was a practice net that rolls the ball back to the golfer when you hit into it. If anyone knows where to get one of these please let me know. I read that it's either called the springer net or the net return. The other one is the tape that the player puts on his driver that marks where he hit the ball on the driver.


----------



## 65nlovenit

Don't know where to get the net, but the tape is called Impact Tape, you can get that at GolfSmith or Golf Works. 

Golfsmith: Golf clubs, golf balls, golf accessories, golf shoes and golf apparel from Callaway Golf, TaylorMade, Taylor Made, Titleist, Cleveland Golf, Cobra, and Nike Golf

Welcome to Golfworks | Golf Equipment Supply


----------



## Will

65nlovenit said:


> Don't know where to get the net, but the tape is called Impact Tape, you can get that at GolfSmith or Golf Works.
> 
> Golfsmith: Golf clubs, golf balls, golf accessories, golf shoes and golf apparel from Callaway Golf, TaylorMade, Taylor Made, Titleist, Cleveland Golf, Cobra, and Nike Golf
> 
> Welcome to Golfworks | Golf Equipment Supply


This was a different kind of tape, that was reusable. You just took your finger and wiped off the last mark and had a fresh slate again, like the kids toys.


----------



## 65nlovenit

Thats a new one on me, don't know where to get it, but if someone does, please post it, I'd definitely be interested in acquiring some...

Del


----------



## bodogomolo

Cool, ima look into that golf tape....I actually found the site for the net return practice net. Its The Net Return - The Only Net You Need... - The Only Practice Net that Automatically Returns the Ball to You if anyone is interested.


----------



## 373

I'd like to get on that show just to meet Stina face to face.


----------



## Chipmunkslayer

The one object that really stood out to me watching that show was the chipping aid. I don't remember what he called it, but it was a circular surface about 4 feet in diameter that was at an angle and had interchangeable surfaces to simulate various grass depths. I guess the point of it was to help people practice with hitting balls on uneven surfaces, at odd angles, etc.

The judges seemed to be all about it, as well.

*Edit: Found it The Golf Channel - Shows - Fore Inventors Only


----------



## 373

The gadget I liked was the clip to stand up your putter or wedge while you were on the green. I tend to bend over and stick a tee in the ground to lean my club on and keep my grip dry, but sometimes it still gets a bit wet.

What I see with this show are some inventions that have already been invented, but haven't really been adapted to golf. If the so called inventor went for a patent, I wonder if he or she could actually get it.


----------



## Chipmunkslayer

According to the web site, most people liked that stand thing. I didn't really get the point of it. But then again, I live in a desert and only play twilight due to the heat, so moisture never really plays a role. I saw that thing and thought "this guy invested 40,000 designing an oversized clothespin?". That's all it essentially is.

But yeah, some of this stuff is old hat. That net mentioned in this thread is nothing more than what we used to use in high school to practice throwing a lacrosse ball into. Saw another thing that leaned out your golf bag on the cart for you....guess that's already been done (etc. etc.).


----------



## Golfbum

My take on all of these inventions is this. None are on the market right now. Why? Because they are "INVENTIONS" In other words those inventors are trying to get some backing to put their products on the market. Otherwise why would they be on that show? If their product is already on the market they would not need to be on that show.
 
The best inventions I have seen and both moved onto the final 8.
The unit that records your swing and the big plastic clothespin that holds an iron off the ground. How simple is that invention? Yet it works and it is useful.


----------



## 373

Golfbum said:


> the big plastic clothespin that holds an iron off the ground. How simple is that invention? Yet it works and it is useful.


I would buy one of those right now. If it doesn't win, I'd like to find out how to contact that guy to get one.


----------



## jaluisi

*caught my eye*

The only one that caught my eye on the show was the guys that invented the shoe with the rubber nabs all along the edge to clean your club after practice shots. Well, I found a product that seems cheaper and works more effeciently, great concept! I'm tired of wiping my dirty club on my pant leg. Check out The Personal Club Cleaner for this.


----------



## 373

This is beginning to look like advertising. Two posts, both with links for this cleaner.

Come on jaluisi, there's a lot more to talk about around here.


----------



## jaluisi

*Survivor*

Sorry! I just felt like sharing...tomorrow i will pick another product I like that also donates to cancer research, being a breast cancer survivor, thank you.


----------



## Platinum_Shafts

jaluisi said:


> Sorry! I just felt like sharing...tomorrow i will pick another product I like that also donates to cancer research, being a breast cancer survivor, thank you.



Thank God you're a survivor of that horrible disease, Jaluisi


----------

